# 1.2mile Sidewalk, How Much Calcium Chloride



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin (Sep 5, 2006)

Hello, and an upfront thank you for your advice.
Question is:
1.2mile Sidewalk, 60" wide. (33000sq ft).

They want calcium chloride on the whole thing everytime it is plowed or snow around an inch. Please help with application rate and required amounts for me to factor in my bid.

Thanks much!


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Obviously, I am sure you are going to get a lot of people that tell you "It depends on how you put it down and how thick" 1.2 miles is a lot. I would have to guess, now this is only a guess, dont bank on it, its definitly going to take a couple hundred pounds. I dont know how you are buying the calcium, but I buy mine 50lbs at a time. This is a tough guesstimate. Bid it out at X amount per 50lbs. If it cost you $15 for 50lbs tell them $50 per 50lbs bought, and spread. You know what I mean? You definitly want to cover yourself though, Calcium is expensive.


----------



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin (Sep 5, 2006)

*App Rate*

Thank you very much for your responce. I guess what I am looking for is what generally seems to be a lb/sq ft type statement for application rate. I understand conditions dictate, but lets say early morning, after plowing with a quad. (thin coat, daylight arriving).

Thanks!


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I would try to develop some type of pricing structure based on the amount of calcium you lay down. You can sell on the fact that all conditions are different, and some days you need more than other days. Whatever you do, make sure its a win-win situation for you. Theres nothing worse than loosing money every storm.


----------



## dssxxxx (Dec 27, 2005)

Lynch & Sons Landscaping LLC said:


> Hello, and an upfront thank you for your advice.
> Question is:
> 1.2mile Sidewalk, 60" wide. (33000sq ft).
> 
> ...


For deicing entryways, sidewalks and steps, the recommended application rate of cal flake/pellets is two to four ounces per square yard.

So if my math is correct.....it's early for me to do equations..........you would have 3,666 square yds x 4 oz. (use heavy for safety) = 916 lbs of calcium chloride or 19 bags for the proper application.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

He ain't a county salt truck!!!!!!!!!!

I do a private road about a mile long with 700# rock salt..........

I do a school with maybe 1000 foot of walks and you know what - you need to be a county salt truck, holy smokes, thats alot.

I'd really give them a per bag price with an estimate on how many it'd take, but charge per bag....


----------



## WINTERGROUP (Dec 10, 2004)

*Sidewalk Ice Melt*

A 40lbs Bag Of Calcium Does Approx. 1,800 Sq. Ft, Average Coating


----------



## dssxxxx (Dec 27, 2005)

WINTERGROUP said:


> A 40lbs Bag Of Calcium Does Approx. 1,800 Sq. Ft, Average Coating


Wintergroup,

You better look at your figures once again. They don't add up.


----------

